# Prince BOB



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

i've ordered a BOB prince 09, went to the shop in Treviso and was helped very professionally by the lovely girl (G) who works there :thumbsup: 
waiting patiently (lol) for it to arrive.
Anyone out there have any pictures of your black 09 Princes........

cheers

Lee UK


----------



## Rok63 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry, it is not mine, but would like it to be. Took a photo at Interbike (with IPhone) this September and this is my favourite colour. Not too shiny for Pinarello. I heard that many people ordered BOB last year, so they decided to put it in regular production.


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks for the pic, looks like these black on blacks have many colours, ranging from black thru gold to pencil lead etc etc depending on what the light is like.
Whenever mine turns up (been waiting 10 weeks now) i will post the finished article complete with lots of super record goodies.


----------



## Rok63 (Dec 13, 2008)

Just don't expect to be noticed as the owner of this Prince od Spain.
In my case I would prefer not to be noticed as everybody wants to race you if you have Pinarello.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Certainly very distinctive bikes, I do like their paint schemes. From a personal point of view I am not a big fan of the curvy stays and fork. That being said if the Prince was in my price range I would have one.

I think you would need to be able to cruise solo at 40kph, on your recovery rides, to roll around on the Spanish Champion edition.


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

definitely the colour if you want to be noticed! Bit like the black one, you either love it or hate it.

'least these bikes are quick, quick enough to outpace the missus if she ever finds out how much ive spent on it.

I read on another forum about the guy who gave in and bought one, i think he now sleeps in the garden after his wife discovered his credit card bills lol, hmmm..............


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

The BoB frame does look very attractive up close. The prince of spain may be too much, fancy, just calling for attention from all sides.


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

*Just got it*

just a few pics before it gets built up


----------



## kyoseki (Sep 16, 2008)

edwardthelocal said:


> just a few pics before it gets built up


Very nice :thumbsup: 

You know the new Campy Super Record 11 gruppo is all black and carbon fiber, that would look very nice on that frame


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

You mean like this lol


----------



## kyoseki (Sep 16, 2008)

edwardthelocal said:


> You mean like this lol


Something like that yeah


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Those tires need to go. All black tires and that bike would be perfect.


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

think i will let the tyres wear out first before i think about getting any more  

They are dugast paris-roubaix silks, not cheap. They ride well smooth, although the bike itself is quite harsh. One pain in the *** is how much air they lose being latex inners. The extenders have loctite air sealant glue in them, so no loss there.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome sled Ed :thumbsup: 
...sorry to nit pick but those tires look like white-walls on a Ferrari  
Gotta sharpie handy?


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

sharpie......now thats not a bad idea, i can say my tyre sponsor said they will let me pick my own tyres, only if i permanent marker over all the wording on the tyres. As im their star rider of courese, like in the tour teams this year, ha ha ha ha, if only..............


----------



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

Is that a Specialized saddle? An Italian saddle would complete the bike. But I like the saddles colors - matches the bikes black and red.


Nice bike!


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep, read a few reviews for the specialized, not as light as some at 172g but the reviews mostly said its the most comfortable one out there, and they do a red/black version which fitted with the black frame and wheels.


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

edwardthelocal said:


> You mean like this lol


edward, what saddle is that?


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

a specialized toupe team red/black 143mm
supposedly one of the most comfortable around, although i am debating whether or not to get the prologo scratch nack i wanted in the first place, but couldnt find anywhere 6 months ago.


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

hi rhauft

took your advice on the tyres, got bored last night and got out the permanent marker!
Front tyre was easy, but the rear one took ages and needed a few coats, as the pen just smeared along the rubber lol. I have some 'real' black schwalbe ultremos in the cupboard, should have saved myself the trouble and just put those on :lol:


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

what you think...


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Lovely bike my friend, its a work of art. However, when you are on the road with a Prince, you have a lot to live up too! Any chance of some nice close up pics of the carbon please, thanks mate


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

edwardthelocal said:
 

> what you think...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Your Prince now looks fit for a Prince. 
Much better Ed. I had to do the same thing on a pair of Conties a while back.
The only other nit-pick I'd change is your choice of saddle. Italian bike = Italian saddle. 
Btw, My 09 "Fire" will be delivered to my door tomorrow, Monday (fingers crossed).


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

I nearly went for a 'fire', great looking colour, but i wanted something a bit different.
I hope you are ready for the harsh ride, make sure you have lots of gel in yer mitts.......
When did you order your red one? Mine took 16 weeks in all.
I think i will try a prologo scratch nack saddle, the red/black toupe team is a bit iffy for me, not like the old cinelli one i had in the late 80's on my 753R raleigh team replica, mavic ssc greys, old super record, they were the days! I was hoping the prince would help me keep up a bit with all the young pups bombing around on their carbon frames lol.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

...are those your new biking shoes at the bottom right of the full frame picture?


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL yep they are my new sidi princess shoes, guaranteed to increase the watts,and cheap too


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

edwardthelocal said:


> I nearly went for a 'fire', great looking colour, but i wanted something a bit different.
> I hope you are ready for the harsh ride, make sure you have lots of gel in yer mitts.......
> When did you order your red one? Mine took 16 weeks in all.
> I think i will try a prologo scratch nack saddle, the red/black toupe team is a bit iffy for me, not like the old cinelli one i had in the late 80's on my 753R raleigh team replica, mavic ssc greys, old super record, they were the days! I was hoping the prince would help me keep up a bit with all the young pups bombing around on their carbon frames lol.


https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1200691
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=129367
I've been living with my 08 Ltd for over 1.5 years now so I'm pretty ok with the over-all riding characteristics. I've been waiting since last summer for "416 Fire" to replace my 08. They only just started importing the 09 red this month presumably because they had not sold all there 08 Red's. I almost caved a couple times and opted for the BOB.
Still haven't decided if I'm going to part with my 08... Depends on finances.


----------



## kyoseki (Sep 16, 2008)

edwardthelocal said:


> a specialized toupe team red/black 143mm
> supposedly one of the most comfortable around, although i am debating whether or not to get the prologo scratch nack i wanted in the first place, but couldnt find anywhere 6 months ago.


That would actually look really nice on the bike I'm putting together right now (think of it as your Prince's fat American cousin ) but I'm only seeing it as black/black on the Specialized website, there's White and Red but no Black and Red.

Where did you pick it up?

The complete bike is looking rather trouser rearrangingly sexy by the way 

.. you need to give your tires another coat of sharpie though


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

hi

there are very few places you can now buy a black/red version apart from ebay sometimes and me of course as i am selling it! Im in the uk by the way.


----------



## kyoseki (Sep 16, 2008)

edwardthelocal said:


> there are very few places you can now buy a black/red version apart from ebay sometimes and me of course as i am selling it! Im in the uk by the way.


PM sent


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

*red/black saddle on a cool bike*

not sure the saddle is to scale mate


----------



## kyoseki (Sep 16, 2008)

edwardthelocal said:


> not sure the saddle is to scale mate


That's ok, I've got a big arse


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

hi rhauft, what bars do you have on your prince? My bars have too great a reach, and they feel pretty thin on the drops where the bend is, so im gonna have a change. Ive seen a few 3t bars very much like yours with the same shallow bend...........


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

edwardthelocal said:


> hi rhauft, what bars do you have on your prince? My bars have too great a reach, and they feel pretty thin on the drops where the bend is, so im gonna have a change. Ive seen a few 3t bars very much like yours with the same shallow bend...........


Easton EC90 Aero - I have this same bar on all my road bikes. Light, stiff and fits my hands perfectly. Link


----------



## kyoseki (Sep 16, 2008)

Just in case you were wondering what happened to your saddle...
















I think it works, thanks!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

The large stickers on the wheels offset the lack of large stickers on the frame (rare in frames these days). Overall, not to plain and not too overdone. Looks great.


----------



## adodsk (Dec 22, 2008)

Just waiting to cut the steerer. Reckon the red spokes set it off nicely.....


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Set it off nicely indeed.


----------



## adodsk (Dec 22, 2008)

*in Sunday finest!*


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

nice bike adodsk, looks like mine lol. I see you have the lightweights too!

I very nearly bought a pair of those, but i managed to find some bora twos for £1400 GBP, so went for those and some dugast tubs, sometimes wish i would have got the lightweghts......but the bora twos are sweet so Im happy. How do you find the lightweights?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

One of the memebers on here is selling is brand spanking new BOB Prince with Campag Super 11......!!!!!


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi nice n. Hows things 

Had a great ride the other day (keep bike) then got bit in the ass by the asthma monster a few days later (selling bike) Bit like that really :-/

Might as well have been a smoker.

:mad2:


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Mate, lovely to hear from you!


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

Hows that nice car of yours, nearly as fast as your bike i bet. Did you get the cassette up and running ok?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes thanks, put it on a Mavick wheel I use for turbo work.


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

Going out with a few guys from the local triathlon shop tomorrow, 20 miler @ 20 mph average, someone has to bring up the rear i suppose lol. Nearly got to watch an errl cat 3/4 road race on sunday a few miles from mine, got one bora out the door then the heavens opened up. Wouldnt be the uk if we didnt have the rain!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

So, are you keeping it????


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

Im keeping it 'til i decide to sell it, ie actually put it on ebay or in the usual cycling mags etc.

Its a fantastic bike, with its 3T ergonova LTD Bars (coming tomorrow :thumbsup: and some 50g skewers should make it 3oz lighter. That should knock 30 seconds of my 50 mile TT time lol !!), but once its listed its too late..........

when i was 16 i spent £1000 on a raleigh 753R team frame with the old super record groupset, mavic ssc grey rims as used on the paris roubaix, silk tubs, cinelli record bars stem seat etc. I kept it for about 18 months then sold it to buy my first car. I saved up for a year doing 4 paper rounds a week, i think i was committed some how.

I regretted selling it from the off and swore i would never do it again.

Those were the days up and down the 20-33% grad hills of the peak district, without even breaking a sweat. Break my ruddy neck now


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Valverde's Prince of Spain is the best by a mile!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I think all the colours are very nice!


----------

